#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  احنا في زمن الوحوش..الناس مبيرحموش..

## مصريه وافتخر

احنا في زمن الوحوش , الناس مبيرحموش, حوش يارب حوش, معاك فلوس تدوس, الناس تحضن تبوس.......

دي كلمات اغنية شعبية يمكن كتير منكم يكون سمعها, ويمكن يكون حافظها,بس مش كلكم فهم هي ايه ؟

يمكن يكون كتير منكم لما عرفوا انها بما انها اغنية تحت ستارة الاغاني الشعبية , قال لا مش مستوايا.

بس ده مش موضوعي, ولا انا ليا اصلا دعوة باللي انتو بتسمعوه , كل حد حر, انا اه يمكن غلسة شويه, بس غلاستي مش هتوصل لدرجة الحشرية.
ما علينا ..

المهم, لما تيجي تسمع الاغنية دي , هتلاقي فيها تصوير مبسط للحياة اللي احنا عايشنها , بس باسلوب بسيط خالص, بحيث ان الكل يقدر يسمعها, ويحبها.

المهم , نيجي للتصوير اللي الاغنية مصوراه لبلدنا.
الاغنية دي وصفت الزمن اللي احنا عايشينه بزمن الوحوش البشريية , وزمن العمى البشري في نفس الوقت اللي الناس مفتحة فيه بس الفلوس هي اللي عمت عنيهم , وبعدين انتقلت للحقيقة اللي احنا معترفين بيها بس برده بننكرها, وهي ان اللي معاه فلوس يقدر انه يشتري حتى ضماير الناس , ودي هي الحقيقة.

احنا عايزين بقى نتحرك , نتطور , نتقدم , مش نفضل كل سنة ننزل ميت قرن عن السنة اللي قبلها , احنا كلنا معترفين اننا احفاد الفراعنة , بس الفراعنة ان شافونا على الحال ده هيتبروا مننا , لانهم بنوا الحضارة الفرعونية عشان احنا نكمل عليهم , مش عشان نعيش على ذكراهم.

يا جماعة تصوروا ان جامعة القاهرة اللي هي المفروض الاولى على العالم العربي, تعتبر الخمستلاف عالميا, تسموا ده ايه , انا اسميه جهل , ايوه جهل , احنا نعتبر جهلة , امال لي هسمونا العالم التالت , مهو مش من شوية .

المهم لازم وزي مبقول في كل مواضيعي , نصحى شوية , ونبطل موجة الكسل دي , ونتفائل شوية , ونعيش مفتحين , مش عمي مبصرين.
ونصيحة اخيرة بحب انصحها للناس 
خلي املك في بكرة كبير واملك في ربنا اكبر
ارسم بسمة امل وامسح دمعة يأس 
ويارب تصحوا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## horse

[frame="8 90"]مش عارف ليه أنا حاسس انك عايز تقوللي كذا حاجة في وقت واحد ...
اعذريني بس انت اتكلمت عن أكتر من موضوع مرة واحدة ...وكلها موضوعات محتاجة وقفات ...
يعني الأغاني الشعبية وانعكاسها علي المجتمع ومدي مطابقتها أو شذوذها عن الواقع .
وذكرت زمن الوحوش البشرية الذي ضاع فيه معاني الرحمة والشفقة والإنسانية وهي ظاهرة تحتاج للمناقشة .
وذكرت ايضا انتسابنا للفراعنة ...وظاهرة تسولنا علي حساب أمجاد الآباء هذا إن كنا نحن من نسلهم بحق ...
ثم أشرت في النهاية إلي مركز جامعة القاهرة بين العالم وهو ليس كما ذكرت .....أظن أنها كانت 413 علي العالم العام الماضي أو هكذا أظن ...المهم أنها كانت من 500 الأوائل ...لكن معك الحق في أن وضعها وضع متردي ...

حقا أنا لا أعلم من أين أبدأ الحديث ...أو حول ماذا يدور النقاش ...
وأتمني أختي الكريمة أن تحددي محور الموضوع ...حتي يتسني لنا المشاركة ...
لكن حماسك وغيرتك علي وطنك قد وصلت إلينا عبر السطور ...
أشكرك علي الموضوع ...
دمت بكل خير...[/frame]

----------


## sameh atiya

انا عارف انى الموضوع ده قديم جدا
بس حبيت اشارك فيه وكنت اتمنى اشارك فيه اول ما نزل 
بس انا مش فاكر انى شفته خالص

وانا اتفق مع حبيبى هورس فى انك يا مصريه اتكلمتى فى نقاط كتيره
بس انتى ذكرتيها على انها امثله وليست كحديث لموضوعك 

كل ما اردتيه هو ان نستفيق من غفوتنا او من الغيبوبه التى هيا حالنا

وان نتفائل وان نفعل ما علينا فعله والا يكون اليوم كالامس وكالغد

ولكن كل من حولنا يخنقنا فكلما اردنا فعل شىء نجد من يهدمه

الكل يريد ان يفعل ولكنه ايضا يريد ان يجد نتيجه لما يفعله

شكرا اختى مصريه على الموضوع

----------


## Maruko

موضوعك جميل يا يسرا يا حبيبتى .....

ربنا يكرمك ياقمر ويخليكى




> احنا في زمن الوحوش , الناس مبيرحموش, حوش يارب حوش, معاك فلوس تدوس, الناس تحضن تبوس.......


الاغنية دي ممكن تكون لخصت باسلوب بسيط الواقع البنعيشه .....
وللاسف واضح اننا برضه حتى في اغانينا الشعبية .....بنلقي لوم على زمن .....حتى اعترافنا ان العيب موجود فينا احنا مبقاش موجود ....بنظلم الزمن معانا ...وانا شايفة ان الله لايصلح ما بقوم حتى يصلحو ما بأنفسهم ....وللأسف في حجات كتير فينا احنا عاوزة تتقوم ....اولها ...الاعتراف بالخطأ لانى عمري ما هصلح خطأ وانا مش معترف بيه ....لازم عشان اقدر اصلح اكون مش هقول عارف لان كل واحد عارف هو بيعمل ايه .....بس اقل حاجة اكون صريح مع نفسي .....





> احنا كلنا معترفين اننا احفاد الفراعنة , بس الفراعنة ان شافونا على الحال ده هيتبروا مننا , لانهم بنوا الحضارة الفرعونية عشان احنا نكمل عليهم , مش عشان نعيش على ذكراهم.


الفراعنة كانو حاجة كبيرة ....لكن مش طول عمرنا هنعد  نقول احنا احفاد الفراعنة .....
بلاش نكسف نفسنا ونفتخر بامجاد ناس ماتو من الاف السنين ....خلينا نتكلم على نفسنا ونشوف احنا بقينا ايه دلوقتى .....كان الله في العون ...





> المهم لازم وزي مبقول في كل مواضيعي , نصحى شوية , ونبطل موجة الكسل دي , ونتفائل شوية , ونعيش مفتحين , مش عمي مبصرين.
> ونصيحة اخيرة بحب انصحها للناس 
> خلي املك في بكرة كبير واملك في ربنا اكبر


املنا في ربنا كبير .....بس برضه اسعى يا عبد وانا اسعى  وراك





> ارسم بسمة امل وامسح دمعة يأس


ياريت يكون الفعل سهل زي الكلام ....





> ويارب تصحوا


هههههههههه صباح الفل يا باشا ...انهارضة ايه في ايام ربنا 





> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع جميل من اختتى الجميلة يسرا

ربنا يحفظك ويخليكي وتستمري على قوتك وعزيمتك دي

تسلمي يا جميل على الموضوع 

تحياتى

----------


## Maruko

موضوعك جميل يا يسرا يا حبيبتى .....

ربنا يكرمك ياقمر ويخليكى




> احنا في زمن الوحوش , الناس مبيرحموش, حوش يارب حوش, معاك فلوس تدوس, الناس تحضن تبوس.......


الاغنية دي ممكن تكون لخصت باسلوب بسيط الواقع البنعيشه .....
وللاسف واضح اننا برضه حتى في اغانينا الشعبية .....بنلقي لوم على زمن .....حتى اعترافنا ان العيب موجود فينا احنا مبقاش موجود ....بنظلم الزمن معانا ...وانا شايفة ان الله لايصلح ما بقوم حتى يصلحو ما بأنفسهم ....وللأسف في حجات كتير فينا احنا عاوزة تتقوم ....اولها ...الاعتراف بالخطأ لانى عمري ما هصلح خطأ وانا مش معترف بيه ....لازم عشان اقدر اصلح اكون مش هقول عارف لان كل واحد عارف هو بيعمل ايه .....بس اقل حاجة اكون صريح مع نفسي .....





> احنا كلنا معترفين اننا احفاد الفراعنة , بس الفراعنة ان شافونا على الحال ده هيتبروا مننا , لانهم بنوا الحضارة الفرعونية عشان احنا نكمل عليهم , مش عشان نعيش على ذكراهم.


الفراعنة كانو حاجة كبيرة ....لكن مش طول عمرنا هنعد  نقول احنا احفاد الفراعنة .....
بلاش نكسف نفسنا ونفتخر بامجاد ناس ماتو من الاف السنين ....خلينا نتكلم على نفسنا ونشوف احنا بقينا ايه دلوقتى .....كان الله في العون ...





> المهم لازم وزي مبقول في كل مواضيعي , نصحى شوية , ونبطل موجة الكسل دي , ونتفائل شوية , ونعيش مفتحين , مش عمي مبصرين.
> ونصيحة اخيرة بحب انصحها للناس 
> خلي املك في بكرة كبير واملك في ربنا اكبر


املنا في ربنا كبير .....بس برضه اسعى يا عبد وانا اسعى  وراك





> ارسم بسمة امل وامسح دمعة يأس


ياريت يكون الفعل سهل زي الكلام ....





> ويارب تصحوا


هههههههههه صباح الفل يا باشا ...انهارضة ايه في ايام ربنا 





> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع جميل من اختتى الجميلة يسرا

ربنا يحفظك ويخليكي وتستمري على قوتك وعزيمتك دي

تسلمي يا جميل على الموضوع 

تحياتى

----------


## elmolla

دة حال الدنيا يا جماعة زمن الغابة والسمك الكبير والحيتان والبقاء للقوي وجري الوحوش  احساس ازلي من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان قوي واحساس بجوانا ممكن يؤدي للقهر بس لازم تفضل ثقتنا في الله كبيرة ومن تسلح بالقرأن والفقة والسنة  مش حيتغلب علية الاحساس دة او علي اسوء حال حيكون عندة ضعيف

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الحقيقه انا دخلت وقرأت الموضوع دا اكثر من مره وكل مره اخرج ولااعرف ماذا اريد ان اكتب
والان قررت ان ارد ان الزمان لايملك من امره شيئا الا بامر الله
 نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا       وما للزماننا عيب سوانا 
وقد نهجوا الزمان بغير جرم      ولو نطق الزمان بنا هجانا 
نحن من جعلنا الوحوش تظهر لنا وتخيفنا لماذا لاننا لاندافع عن الحق ولانقف مع المظلوم لنصرته ولانقول لمن اخطأ عيب قف عندك هذا ليس حقك
الحديثى القدسي  عن رب العزه يقول" لا تسبوا الدهر فانه مني "  اذا  العيب ليس في الزمن وانما العيب في اناسه واهله الذين تركوا انفسهم ليسيروا مع التيار فجرفهم لشاطئ المهالك  فلم يعد شغلهم سوى جمع الاموال والمصالح الشخصيه والاستفاده على اكبر قدر ممكن ممن لهم السلطه  وتناسوا بمحض ارادتهم ان الانسان خلق لنصره الحق ونصره المظلوم والتصدى للظالم 
اكتفى بهذا ولكم تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## ميمة اسلام

اختي الكريمة 
شكرا لموضوعك 
وبجد عجبني رد الاخت الكريمة ام البنات 
فعلا نعيب زمان والعيب فينا احنا 
لو كل انسان بداء بنفسة متاكدة فية امل علي الرغم ان دايما يقال لي اني قمة الاحباط واليأس 
بس فية نقطة عايزة اوضحة 
في الفترة  الاخيرة علي مواقع كثيرة انتشر ان جامعة القاهرة مستواها وترتيبها نزل في العالم 
ودة مش صحيح نهائيا 
ودة اكيد وبدليل اني لما بقدم علي دراسات وعن طريق الانترنت في ترتيب جامعة القاهرة من اوائل الجامعات للتحضير الدراسات العليا في الشرق الاوسط وفي ترتيب عالمي مميز وعلي اتصال بكل الجامعات العالمية للتبدل والمنزلة العالمية بدون اجراء معادلة 
فمش لزم نصدق كل اللي بيتروج عن مصر 
تقبلي تحياتي 
وفي امان الله

----------

